# Lassen Retriever Club



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Derby had back-to-back land doubles and a back-to-back single and double on the water. During the course of the day, the wind started blowing 40 mph and the rain turned to sleet, making the tests even more challenging.

Derby results:

1st - Soda - Young
2nd - Rocky - van der Lee/Fangsrud
3rd - LaVeau - McNeill
4th - Dart - Myers
RJ - Rush - Dahlheim

JAM's 5,6,8,10,12,14,16,18,19,21,24


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

I was not at the Open but I heard they had a long go bird flyer with two converging short retired marks. They finished the first series today and will start the land blind tomorrow. Sorry, I don't have the callbacks.


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

Congrats to you and Dart Judy!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations!! ..Dart and Judy  

(thank you for the reporting as well..) 

Judy


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for the update and congrats to you and Dart! Enjoyed meeting you both this last week.
Randy


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Congrats Judy!! We will be back next week. In fact, we're coming down to Gray Lodge, so hope to see you.
Lee


----------



## sunnydee (Oct 15, 2009)

Lee 

Did the snow stop you from making it down? I left Salem at 8am on Thursday and two hours later I was only halfway to Albany. I was able to get turned around and came back home. Hope to make Gridely next weekend.

Terry


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

sunnydee said:


> Lee
> 
> Did the snow stop you from making it down? I left Salem at 8am on Thursday and two hours later I was only halfway to Albany. I was able to get turned around and came back home. Hope to make Gridely next weekend.
> 
> Terry


Hi Terry
I didn't even try!  Next weekend we may leave Wednesday afternoon and stop off in Cottonwood. Hoping the Siskiyou's are clear (ish). Right now sitting watching the frozen Willamette and my wife and I just got back form a mile hike down and back up our hill to have brunch at the local haunt. Looks like there are more sleds and snowboards on our hill than cars. A lot of neighbors are out walking so its fun to meet everyone since we're new to the neighborhood.
PS LIKE MY NEW WEB SITE PLEASE!


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Anyone out there to tell about Open results?


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Sargenti won the Open with Sonya Harrigfeld's girl, Kaylee. He took third with Guide, but I do not have other placements. Congrats Sonya!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## drdawg (Apr 4, 2004)

Unofficial and incomplete Qualifying results: 1st: Billy, 2nd Jerry with my Lance (new QAA), 3rd Luanne


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

drdawg said:


> unofficial and incomplete qualifying results: 1st: Billy, 2nd jerry with my lance (new qaa), 3rd luanne


Congrats Lee!


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

A big Congrats to Bill Petrovish and Ammo for winning the Am....Proud of the brown dawg!!


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Any other results in the AM? NO one is talking.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Klamath Hunting Gold said:


> Any other results in the AM? NO one is talking.


I heard Linda Harger got 3rd... That's the only other place I know... (If that's right). Still not up on EE.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks much. I think we will have to wait and see.


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Gary Ahlgren got 2nd with Bobby. Rich Pingatore got 4th with Nitro.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

No kidding! Way to go Rich!
Thanks Kerry I appreciate the info.
Randy


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Why is it taking so long for Lassen to post on Entry Express? Anybody know?


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

It was one of the reasons I was pushing for info. There are a couple of west coast clubs that just seem to take forever to get results out on EE.

Ambers boyfriend picked up a JAM in the AM.


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

The f.t. Secty is not home yet and does not have access to ee.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks Helen for the heads up. I will be good now!
Randy


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Gus picked up a JAM in the AM? That's great news. I didn't know that. Congrats to John and Gus.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for letting us know about the reason for the delay, Helen.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Congrats to John and Gus!


----------



## leslie luray (Jul 18, 2009)

I didn't know that John & Gus got a Jam in the Am. Good job guys!
A belated CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

John was quite pleased with Gus' work especially after taking the winter off to hunt! He didn't see everyone run but thought there may have been a chance for another color of ribbon.... thus the reason I was getting a little antsy!


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, we all know it is hard to even get to the last series, but I was in the holding blind behind Ammo all four series and she was spectacular, as was Comet who I also got to watch. The weather was terrible and the gallery situation uncomfortable, so I didn't get to see many dogs run, but the test were hard and fair. Congrats to all who placed!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey...great for Gus and John! Congratulations.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Well done!..Gus and John!! Sounds like a good season of hunting didn't do any harm at all..and quite possibly tons of good for Gus  

Great way to start the new season..

Judy


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Everyone knows FT dogs can't hunt


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations to John and Gus. Are you working your way north John?


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

dogcommand said:


> Congratulations to John and Gus. Are you working your way north John?


Hi Janet, I left after the trial and got home Tuesday afternoon. I left Gus with Eric and brought Alex home. Cheryl said she saw another of your photos on the NBC news weather show.


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

no interest?


----------

